# New A88 and A99mkii



## BGeise (Sep 16, 2014)

I hear rumors that song is going to be releasing their new A88 and A99mkii at photo kina this week! Anyone else heard anything about these bodies? So far I hear the A99 will have a 36mp sensor and super fast AF. The A88 is supposed to be an entry level FF but no specs yet. I am sure Conrad and Steve know all about it already[emoji6]


----------



## BGeise (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone have more to add?


----------



## ConradM (Sep 17, 2014)

Heh, nope I haven't heard anything.


----------



## BGeise (Sep 17, 2014)

Dang well maybe Steve will chime in


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 22, 2014)

BGeise said:


> I hear rumors that song is going to be releasing their new A88 and A99mkii at photo kina this week! Anyone else heard anything about these bodies? So far I hear the A99 will have a 36mp sensor and super fast AF. The A88 is supposed to be an entry level FF but no specs yet. I am sure Conrad and Steve know all about it already[emoji6]




This is the best I could find on the topic.  The 2 new cameras may just be a serious game changer for Sony. ....  eg.  4 gig buffer,   480 focus point?....  thats crazy.   They are mentioning an A79/A88.   Seriously looking forward to seeing what actually comes out.  The A88 potential may give me a real reason to go full frame......


----------



## BGeise (Sep 22, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> BGeise said:
> 
> 
> > I hear rumors that song is going to be releasing their new A88 and A99mkii at photo kina this week! Anyone else heard anything about these bodies? So far I hear the A99 will have a 36mp sensor and super fast AF. The A88 is supposed to be an entry level FF but no specs yet. I am sure Conrad and Steve know all about it already[emoji6]
> ...



Yeah turns out sony didn't release them at photokina. I am interested to find out when they will come out


----------

